#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Penn Elcom Baspoort 50mm

## admin

De Penn Elcom baspijp zorgt er voor dat een Laagkast een bepaalde frequentie wat harder kan weergeven. Voor een goed resultaat moet de inhoud van de kist, en de afmetingen van de poort precies berekent worden zodat alles afgestemd wordt op de eigenschappen van de speaker.
*Specificaties:*
    Materiaal: Kunstof (ABS)
    Kleur: Zwart
    Afmeting: 73 x 110 mm
    Gewicht: 45 gram
    Op dit product krijgt u alleen garantie op fabrikage fouten.


Lees meer over de Penn Elcom Baspoort 50mm

----------

